# Can you have too many lumens?



## cjf2612 (Jan 30, 2007)

My new grow box has 7.7sqft of space inside.  I havent bought a light yet but was gonna get a 400w HPS. That calculates at 5844 lumens per sqft.  Is this over lighting if there is such a thing and will the plants fry.  I do have a pretty good air circulation/extraction system.
Dont mean to be thick just a bit inexperianced.
Any help gratefully recieved mp crew.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 30, 2007)

cjf2612 said:
			
		

> My new grow box has 7.7sqft of space inside. I havent bought a light yet but was gonna get a 400w HPS. That calculates at 5844 lumens per sqft. Is this over lighting if there is such a thing and will the plants fry. I do have a pretty good air circulation/extraction system.
> Dont mean to be thick just a bit inexperianced.
> Any help gratefully recieved mp crew.


 
That light is perfect. You'll need to keep your temps down, but the plants will use every bit of that light!

About 18 inches from plant tips to the light...

Good luck to you man!


----------



## cjf2612 (Jan 30, 2007)

Cheers Stoney man,
My chest height is only 30 inches anyway, how tall should I allow the babies to grow then if there needs to be that ammount of gap?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 31, 2007)

cjf2612 said:
			
		

> Cheers Stoney man,
> My chest height is only 30 inches anyway, how tall should I allow the babies to grow then if there needs to be that ammount of gap?


Your plants will double in height during flowering. They have to be sexually mature before flowering. That happens around 6 weeks old or so. 30 inches total growth area is really short.


----------

